# Videos of Classical Composers



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I recently saw a video on Youtube of Igor Stravinsky in a conversation with Nicolas Nabokov, which was quite fascinating. Since most classical composers obviously didn't live in the time of video recordings, it's cool to be able to actually see some of them.

Anyone else know of any interesting videos of composers, either in their everyday lives, or conducting, or anywhere else?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Wow! Fascinating! Stravinsky was a lot shorter than I imagined, no doubt exacerbated by his old age in this video.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I stumbled on this one of Unsuk Chin the other day. Everyone is speaking German, which I can't follow, but its fun to see her answering the door and fixing a cup of tea in her Berlin flat:






Nice bookshelves, too!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I haven't anything interesting to contribute here but I'd be interested to see which is the oldest footage that anyone can find.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

There is an old video of William Schuman on a game show, that I found on youtube a while back:


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Love this topic.

Elgar conducting





Rachmaninov footage and voice





Strauss conducting





Prokofiev plays piano and speaks





Shostakovich plays piano and speaks


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Do sounds count?


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Over the past month I have watched four documentaries about four different composers. I went to the downtown branch of the library to select these hour long DVDs

Elliot Carter
View attachment 53852

Philip Glass
View attachment 53853

John Cage
View attachment 53854

Benjamin Britten
View attachment 53855


There are more DVDs to watch from the library. John Cage was on that same show as William Schuman featured in a previous post in this thread, though on a different episode.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Didn't know the Saint-Saens one. Now if there was some film footage of Debussy or Ravel...it would be odd if Ravel, who lived until 1937, was never filmed. 
Edit: what I just said seems ironic considering the guy in my avatar...


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Do sounds count?


"I am not Santa Claus, I am Dr. Brahms, Johannes Brahms!"﻿


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Rachmaninoff Harvest of Sorrow:





Very good documentary.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Found some Ravel footage!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

At .53 Erik Satie pops up in slow-mo and starts things off with a bang.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This video has Edgard Varese at 1.40, Chou Wen-Chung at 4:29, Xenakis at 6:30, Messiaen at 7:50, and Bruno Maderna at 8:40.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's John Cage on I've Got a Secret.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's Arnold Schoenberg hanging out with George Gershwin.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I own this DVD 
The Art of the Violin, over 90 minutes of film footage. 
View attachment 53920


Although not composers, these are performers, whoops. I should read the titles of threads more carefully. Still, it's a worthwhile video to check out.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> At .53 Erik Satie pops up in slow-mo and starts things off with a bang.


Now this hilarious!


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

"In the Ocean" a documentary including John Cage, Steve Reich, Julia Wolfe, David Lang and various Bang on a Can people.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

There was some videos of EDWARD ELGAR i saw on youtube.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Some Sibelius.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

And Puccini.


----------

